# HO tires



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I am sure this is out there somewhere, but, thoughts on AJ v. Jel Claw tires? Or does it really make a difference as long as they fit


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jel claws are sticky.. Too sticky if fact. They get dirty really fast, usually a lap or two and they have to be cleaned. I bought a couple sets way back and still have them on a few of my cars. Of course, my house is a dust bowl, and my track gets really dusty in a matter of days...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Weird Jack's Rocket Science Limited tires are my favorites:

http://weirdjack.com/bh.htm#types

Try different types, they are not really expensive for slip on tires. Different driving styles need different tires. Track type makes a difference.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I second Weird Jack. I buy his "bag-o-blems"


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

bobwoodly said:


> I second Weird Jack. I buy his "bag-o-blems"



I'll third that, Bag-
O-Blems on Evilbay is the way to go... Trade away what you don't need for something you do...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Penn Valley Hobby tires are available through Wizzard and many hobby stores world wide. Weird Jacks Rocket Science tires are really good too and the Bag-0-Blems is a bargain.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I mostly needed a wider version of the standard T-jet tires (for a no-effort performance boost), and a replacement for crumbly AFX rears. I don't seriously compete or do a lot of running, so one Bag o' Blems off eBay and an order for a couple of specific items from Rocket Science has me set up for life (okay, I may go back for some whitewalls).
I can't compare them to what else is available for the serious competitor, but they work fine for what I need, the price is right, plus, Weird Jack is just a fun guy.
-- D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jel Claws will look like you used them to dust under your couch in about three laps unless your track is in a "cleanroom". 

PVT's are my personal preference for number of reasons already well documented. The downside is that it can get spendy averaging a buck a pair.

Super Tires are a bullet proof tire that fits rims nice and snug AND comes in hard and soft compounds. Neither have finished side walls and both are somewhat difficult to grind for the beginner. Many routed track guys swear by them but my personal experience is that they are a bit hard and can be chattery on sectional track. 

Rocket Science tires are a nifty blend of slide and stick that are very fun to drive on at a price that a returnee can justify. For guys that learned to drive on sponge they are reminiscent of the original AFX silicone over sponge with just a bit more grab when they finally hook up.

They do like to dry up with age so it doesnt hurt to lightly contact cement them to the rims and then CAREFULLY true them. They cut like butter! Just kiss the edges with some 220 and flatten the contact patch and yer good to go.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ho Tires*

I personal favorites are Furst laps as they never pick up dust and never wear out . Best of all they are dialable to the traction you desire. And did i mention they fit any size rim ?
:freak::thumbsup::freak::thumbsup::freak::freak: LOL

Bear:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Weird Jack's are my favorites, and recently I discovered Penn Valley Tires which are also great as others have said.

--rick


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

With slip ons, I have had the best luck with Super Tires on both routed and sectional track.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

What was the name of the tire that slipped over the flange of a stock T-jet tire? I am thinking ThunderRubbers. I know that the gentleman who made them gave up the business for personal reasons. I keep waiting for someone to take over this product as it was a great way to get more grip under a stock body and still look stock...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Dave ,
http://www.thunderslicks.com/

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Bear,
I think you are correct...I have been without coffee for two days now due to a medical procedure.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Gone now...*



dreese said:


> What was the name of the tire that slipped over the flange of a stock T-jet tire? I am thinking ThunderRubbers. I know that the gentleman who made them gave up the business for personal reasons. I keep waiting for someone to take over this product as it was a great way to get more grip under a stock body and still look stock...


I believe the correct name given to these was ThunderGrippers. At least that's what they were called when I bought mine. I think they were made by Tom Nagler/Thunderslicks circa 2005/2006. I ordered some and liked them. They weren't made for very long though, I believe this particular design was a pain to produce (at least that's what I heard). They were made to be used on stock tjet hubs as a slip-on replacement. They were wider than a regular silicone tire, but didn't stick out any further than a regular silicone tire. Wider by about the thickness of the hub's flange. They could be made wider like this due to a recess molded into the back of the tire that the stock flange fit into flush. The end result was that you got more contact patch on the track with a stock hub. Especially helpful with all those bodies that some slip-on's tend to rub on. There's some chatter in the archives of HO World from about 05/06 when they were nominated as an "HO Product Of The Year" item.... Wish I had a few pairs left.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thunder Grippers*

That is the exact item I was thinking of. I have kept a couple of pairs for special projects, but now I hate to use them and not have anymore. I sure hope either Tom puts them back into production, or someone else starts. I would pay extra for the trouble in making them...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

* The rim overlap idea BTW was also used on Fray fronts by Jeff Hurley / Hurricane racing for a tire he used on the Wizzard FR54's . The tire did a great job of working on small tight tracks to add handling / control . But it limited you during straights so it was at issue for many with today's longer tracks.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well... so the off set is hard to do...? 

That changes nothing! We wantem' cuz they are the cats wiskers for the "skinny rears dilemma". The appearance is correct. The fit is correct. Allows the use of the stock rim for the purists. Increases performance, handling and thus the total driveability. 

Like D. Reese, I will be content to pay for what I want or need AND not belly ache about the price of this or that. Just because a set of 4 tires used to cost 10 cents it's time to crowbar your coin purses open and support a product that we need. 

Thanks for providing the links Bear. It's great news!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Well... so the off set is hard to do...?
> 
> That changes nothing! We wantem' cuz they are the cats wiskers for the "skinny rears dilemma". The appearance is correct. The fit is correct. Allows the use of the stock rim for the purists. Increases performance, handling and thus the total driveability.
> 
> Like D. Reese, I will be content to pay for what I want or need AND not belly ache about the price of this or that. Just because a set of 4 tires used to cost 10 cents it's time to crowbar your coin purses open and support a product that we need.


I see


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

*T-jet tires*

I am sure glad I read this thread. I have quite a few of the skinny tires that are rubbery. I had no idea what to call them until now. :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*

*You're never too old to learn something stupid* :wave: *


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Did the Thunderslicks have a "flange" on the backside that overlapped the backside of the rim and held the tire on? If that is the case, I'd me up for about 80 pcs. Enough for 10 T-jets and 10 Tuff-Ones.
If Tom get back in the game, pickup a couple bottles of Thunder Oil. I bought a bottle a few years back and now dread running out.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NICE! A set of offset tires like that for Tjets would be CHOICE...

I never got to try the original ThunderGrippers.

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bear, looks like a winner. let me know when the t-jet versions are available please.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> bear, looks like a winner. let me know when the t-jet versions are available please.


*Hey Al,
i have too many irons in the fire at all times as is LOL ! Like usual i just like to see IF i can do something to kinda see what it takes and prove or disprove it to myself . Then too on other projects like most of us it's the challenge and the fun . I know a lot of guys would buy some of the crazy stuff and some of the usable stuff i do too . But if i did all the tires i ever messed with i'd have no pool time and hey i'm supposed to be retired LOL ! SOoooo likely i won't sell these things or make any kinda runs of them or stock types either for that matter .
Goofy me just likes to share so when i do these little adventures i toss up the results . I may do a Bear's tire fire sale one fine day and clear out some of the oddities tires i've done in the past and some blems and what nots ! 

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK Bear, no worries. it's all good. you enjoy retirement and keep treating us to your wonderful creations in the form of pictures. thank you.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I really like Weird Jack's tires but, I am tired of them stretching out and flying off the wheels. I even scratched xs in my wheels and used permatex adhesive but after a while they loosen up and fly off. What do you do to keep them on the wheels?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mic, take them off when not running the car.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what al said or, try silicone adhesive on the rim
or last use double flanged hubs


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's a question, I'm looking for a replacement silicone tire that fits on a stock T-jet rim thats .410 tall and .100 wide. I need them for a proxy race coming up next month for my stock drag cars. Any ideas?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

slotking said:


> what al said or, try silicone adhesive on the rim
> or last use double flanged hubs


I said that I use Permatex which is a silicone adhesive. I've tried many silicone adhesives and Permatex seems to work the best. After time the Permatex lets go. I really can't be bothered with removing my tires everytime I finish with a car. I will keep trying tires until I find ones that I really like as far as grip and handling and staying on the rims. I don't race. I just run laps by myself most of the time.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

then go with the super tires
they stay on my rims for years without a problem

did not realize permatex was silicone


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Like Mic,

I use permatex when required. "Black RTV" for black slip ons to be specific. Just a dab on a toothpick, then touch it to the front edge of the clean rim and rotate the rim. It will stretch a nice neat whisker around the rim which is all you really need. What you dont want is a big goober hanging out the back after you push the tire on, throwing a balance problem into your mix. Ideally you want just enough, so that when you push the tire on; the permatex smears from the front edge, across the rims surface without spoozing out the back edge. 

It was advised in the ancient texts that you swab out the ID of the tire with some alcohol or air brush thinner to aid adhesion. So I still do it. 

I dont use a lot of foam tires these days and wouldnt recommend RTV to mount them....but the beauty of RTV mounting slip on silicones is that the RTV will hold sufficiently AND pick or peel off easily with very little aggrevation, so re-use or re-deaux are a breeze.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Bill, I do the same, ..... just a dab will do ya! I do still sometimes use foam tires on some of my builds. Depends on the "look" that I am trying to achieve. But when I do I stick them to the rims with a dab of silly, for ease of removal at a later date and all of the above fore mentioned reasons. pig


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what confuses me is i have used many brands over the years and yes most streach after a while and most are softer than super tires

But i get the best lap times with super tires and they do not come off


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. I never tried cleaning the tire. That may just be the key. I was always thinking the oilyness comes from the silicone. Maybe it is a release agent of some sort.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Can brake cleaner be used to degrease the tires?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have used dish washing detergent successfully. I prefer Palmolive. but they may all be good.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I prefer Palmolive.


you must have soft hands:tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You can use laquer thinner for cleaning the inside of the tires and the outside of the hubs too.
Helps if you scuff the hub with some sandpaper,gives the glue a little better toehold on things.

I've also had some luck using "Brush on Electrical Tape",it cures to a rubber style finish.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Believe it or not Gun Scrubber (used very sparingly sparayed on a micro fiber towel) works great for me.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dishwashing Liquid????*



alpink said:


> I prefer Palmolive.


Relaaax... Your soaking in it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nuther dave, exactly! LOL! good job Madge!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have lint rollers on hooks by each drivers station


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been slotting since birth, 65, and don't think I ever came across these tires?? They wrap around the lip??


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thundergrippers had a recessed area on the back of them (the side that faces the chassis). The recess allowed the flange of a stock tjet hub to snuggle into the tire. When installed, the back of the hub's flange was flush with the back of the tire. You don't see the flange. This allows for the tire to be wider, but not stick out any further than a standard tjet slip-on. Where there used to be flange... is now more tire width. The Thundergrippers were roughly about 1/3 to 1/2 again wider than a standard slip-on. I tried to enlarge bearsox's pic to show the recess in the back of the tire he mocked up. These he's done are looking like Tuffy size. Thundergrippers were made for use on standard tjet stock hubs.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh. My bad. I seen them before. But not for a tjet size tire. Thanks nuther :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

witness original AFX rear tires also had this feature.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Clear Silicone*



slotking said:


> what al said or, try silicone adhesive on the rim
> or last use double flanged hubs


I tried clear silicone (tub and tile - small tube made for bathroom use) this weekend on a pair of loose silicone tires and it seemed to work fine. I Spread a minimal amount on the rims with a toothpick then slipped the tire on.

I'm not sure how long the bond will last but so far so good. 

I have about 20 pairs that have streched because I left them on the rims. If this works it will save me from having to throw those away.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Try this approach for your tires as a lot of racers use it. When done running your car put it away upside down . Relieves pressure on tires from car weight so walls don't flex out. Great for your silicone sponge tires too as they don't get out of round when sitting for long periods and flatten in time if you really let em set to long. Try it on your slipons too from when they are new ! Me betcha it workee with good tires any who ! 

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good advice...thanks Bear!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Another option is sticking a coin or something magnetic to the bottom of the car,that's tall enough to lift the tires off the storage surface.
2 benefits to using a spacer,one you keep tires from flat spotting etc.,and 2 it'll also keep your mags in better shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did that to keep the flux field of the magnets in line that helped to maintain the magnetic strength


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Wide T-Jet tires*

These will end up about twice the width of a standard t-jet tire once they are trimmed-up. The two-step mandrel is shown also. Tire O.D. is 0.344"


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet News Tabcomary :thumbsup: So does this mean you'll be making them for sale ?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Sweet News Tabcomary :thumbsup: So does this mean you'll be making them for sale ?


No, I'm just a home consumption guy, but they are not hard to make. Here is a drawing to use with a simple open-top mold. Find a buddy who can machine plastic for you, and you are all set.







[/IMG]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!! Those look sweet. Can someone please make some?? I have cash if yiu need supplies.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Come in Alpink, stop holding out on us bro. I witnessed a tire deal going down at the show.

Show em!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I did a *serious* clean out of tjet parts this past weekend. I'm preparing for a mini auction I'm going to have right here on the HT Swap & Sell _*very*_ soon to cover some upcoming 1:1 expenses. I can't believe it, but amongst the hundreds of tires I sorted through... I actually found 2 pairs of thunder grippers... geeez and they still give ya that nice little "pop" when you press them on a hub... Unreal what a *HO*arder I've become. :freak: ..... Anywhoo... I think if one were to make some of these, they should maybe consider trying to incorporate that little "pop" into their design somehow... How? I have no clue, but I do think that's a really desireable attribute for a product like this.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> I did a *serious* clean out of tjet parts this past weekend. I'm preparing for a mini auction I'm going to have right here on the HT Swap & Sell _*very*_ soon to cover some upcoming 1:1 expenses. I can't believe it, but amongst the hundreds of tires I sorted through... I actually found 2 pairs of thunder grippers... geeez and they still give ya that nice little "pop" when you press them on a hub... Unreal what a *HO*arder I've become. :freak: ..... Anywhoo... I think if one were to make some of these, they should maybe consider trying to incorporate that little "pop" into their design somehow... How? I have no clue, but I do think that's a really desireable attribute for a product like this.



I sure could use a pair bud. Won't be an a&& and ask for both pairs.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*"pop"*

I suspect that the "pop" is from a combination of silicone hardness and the amount of interference between the tire and the rim. The ones that I made are only 0.02" under the rim diameters, and neither material (24A & 56A) "popped" when I put them on. Looks like there is still some development work to do!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So what's a little pop??*



tabcomary said:


> Looks like there is still some development work to do!


Hey don't go re-inventing the wheel on that fleeting observation... I think you're correct. The Grippers _*were*_ a stiffer compound tire, so I'd bet you're spot on as far as what happens when you install them on the hub. I've actually been a PVT guy since about when they stopped making the Grippers ( which pretty much came out and went away in a flash ). At that time I was actually a Thunderslick devotee, but eventually found I liked the PVT sili's on the aluminum double flanged wheels I started using almost exclusively. I think a softer compound might just be the best of both worlds for these new tires you're working on. I think you and Bear are really on to something in a big way. I mean really, twice as wide but stick out no further??.. What's not to like? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

It is way too bad that NO ONE is enterprising enough to produce these for a seemingly readily and somewhat greedily, anxiously awaiting, available market. WHY? pig


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dear Santa*

Let's preface this by stipulating that I've tried most every modern offering out there and have been grinding, truing and shaping slot car tires and wheels since the fourth grade. 

Ultimately, like Nuther Dave, I went to PVT, and they're the best slip-on for all my needs; EXCEPT that their T-jet offering sucks...PERIOD. So I went to a Super Tire for that application, but they have all the appeal of an original Aurora faucet washer...ya know? Asthetically, ya might as well feltpen some macaroni.

So here's what I want from Santa: A facsimilie of the Thundergripper in the same compound as PVT's. IMHO, the T-grippers could have been just a hair softer, a personal preference thing I suppose. They have to be correctly back stepped to get the extra width. It must be ribbed for my pleasure and so it appeals to the broader collector market as well. It must have the nice rolled outer edge like the PVT...aka... properly finished fer gods sake! The ID must be snugger than the PVT, so it pops like Dave said, so it doesnt fall off the rim under hard throttle. Lastly it has to be standard height so it somewhat relates to the standard front tire AND doesnt leave your stock wheel wells more retarded than they already are. There's enough low pro's out there! If they were made at the stock diameter IN a grindable compound you could tailor them any way ya want or just leave them the hell alone ....duh? 

Why is this impocerous?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Because they said it was impocerous! DOH! pig


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hallelujah!*



> _*Guru Bill*, peace be upon him, sez:
> _
> So here's what I want from Santa: A facsimilie of the Thundergripper in the same compound as PVT's. They have to be correctly back stepped to get the extra width. It must be ribbed for my pleasure and so it appeals to the broader collector market as well. It must have the nice rolled outer edge like the PVT...aka... properly finished fer gods sake! The ID must be snugger than the PVT, so it pops like Dave said, so it doesnt fall off the rim under hard throttle. Lastly it has to be standard height so it somewhat relates to the standard front tire AND doesnt leave your stock wheel wells more retarded than they already are. There's enough low pro's out there! If they were made at the stock diameter IN a grindable compound you could tailor them any way ya want or just leave them the hell alone ....


*At last!!! Someone understands!!
*
I'm taking up a collection to cast this paragraph on a run of bronze plaques with the part about _standard diameter_ picked out in gold leaf, and hung over the mold-bench of every HO tire-maker in the business.

Thanks, Bill. As always, you come through. :thumbsup:

-- D


----------

